# Detector de sobrecarga con toroide (amplificador)



## juliangp (Jun 25, 2014)

Hoy mirando diferentes detectores de corriente, he visto que en pinzas amperometricas se usa un sistema que es una especie de transformador el cual rodea al conductor que se va a medir y se obtiene un voltaje el cuál le permite determinar al microchip interno de la pinza cuantos amperes pasan por el conductor.
Ahora bien, se puede hacer un sistema de detección de sobrecarga o cortocircuitos con un toroide de fuente de pc para un amplificador de audio?
La salida del toroide estaría conectada a un operacional de cierta ganancia. Por lo tanto cuando se amplifique hasta x voltaje, necesito realizar algún circuito que me permita determinar que a ese mismo V, se abra el relee de salida a los parlantes.
Cabe aclarar que usaría un toroide de fuente de pc de polvo de hierro , los amarillos.

Saludos ...


----------



## papirrin (Jun 25, 2014)

no se si con uno de pc se pueda pero venden unos :


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 25, 2014)

juliangp dijo:


> Hoy mirando diferentes detectores de corriente, he visto que en pinzas amperometricas se usa un sistema que es una especie de transformador el cual rodea al conductor que se va a medir y se obtiene un voltaje el cuál le permite determinar al microchip interno de la pinza cuantos amperes pasan por el conductor.
> Ahora bien, se puede hacer un sistema de detección de sobrecarga o cortocircuitos con un toroide de fuente de pc para un amplificador de audio?
> La salida del toroide estaría conectada a un operacional de cierta ganancia. Por lo tanto cuando se amplifique hasta x voltaje, necesito realizar algún circuito que me permita determinar que a ese mismo V, se abra el relee de salida a los parlantes.
> Cabe aclarar que usaría un toroide de fuente de pc de polvo de hierro , los amarillos.
> ...


 
@juliangp no se si lo que deseas implementar sea algo por este estilo...


----------



## juliangp (Jun 30, 2014)

Exactamente Yetrox y Papirrin, creo que entendieron mi idea y gracias por el diagrama. Recién hoy me llegó la notificación se ve que hay un p´roblema, la próxima revisaré el hilo por mi cuenta y seré mas desconfiado del sistema de notificaciones.

Podría ese sistema ser implementado en un amplificador en el que hay varias frecuencias?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2014)

Si , no te olvides que los transformadores de audio (chapa de hierro silicio) pueden manejar desde unos 20 hz a 20kHz , si están adecuadamente construidos


----------



## juliangp (Jul 1, 2014)

Me estas diciendo que un toroide como el que indica papirrin no sería de lo mas lineal?

PD: aclaro que esto es algo experimental, pero también estaría muy bueno poder realizarlo, ya que no me gusta la idea de una resistencia shunt o de medir sobre la resistencia de emisor  

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2014)

Ni siquiera un transformador de audio es lineal


----------



## juliangp (Jul 1, 2014)

No digo la absoluta perfección de la linealidad, pero si lo suficiente para que no deba meter algún tipo de filtro a la salida del toroide o amplificador operacional...


----------



## papirrin (Jul 1, 2014)

Ese como el que puse ya tiene algo (supongo que un amplificador) que da un rango de 0 a 5v con 25A AC(se lee en la etiqueta), seria cuestion que buscaras alguno que sea como de 1A AC, o sino hacerlo con un amplificador operacional , hay algunos de unos cuantos mA. buscalos como sensores de corriente alterna.

o hay modulos tambien:


----------



## juliangp (Jul 1, 2014)

sabiendo que hay sensores de ese tipo no me queda la menor duda que tiene que funcionar para crear un protector contra cortocircuitos!.

Sabiendo que eso tiene un operacional, seguramente amplificará la salida de voltaje del toroide y dará una impedancia de salida baja, hasta ahí entiendo (o eso creo). Lo que me interesa ahora es como establecer un valor de salida límite (poniendo como ejemplo que 5V de salida del operacional equivalgan a 10A), y que a ese valor se dispare un relé. Sería posible con algún zener o algo por el estilo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2014)

Fijate por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...perimetrica-medicion-corriente-alterna-92603/


----------



## Dano (Jul 2, 2014)

Sensar por el lado inductivo es solo complicarse la cabeza, hay muchas maneras de medir la sobrecarga pero siempre terminas con dos opciones, y afanan a las demas opciones por una simple razon, simplicidad.

Podes hacer el clasico shunt, que anda bien, y es super prebicible mas allá de sus problemas.

O podes hacer como los amplificadores actuales (de fuente lineal) que miden la tensión a la salida del trafo (el trafo esta calculado bien justo en potencia), cuando la tensión se cae es por sobrecarga y directamente se ataca al pre para reducir la ganancia, este diseno tiene una falencia con respecto a si la tensión de la red se cae, pero es aceptable.(hoy en dia no es común ello).

En fin, este ultimo método lo implementan los QSC el GX3 lo tiene y creo que los demás GX también.


----------



## juliangp (Jul 2, 2014)

Voy a tener que hacer un anålisis de el voltaje de mi red para establecer un valor minimo. Como se haría la detección de que el voltaje cae abajo de um valor establecido? La verdad estå interesante ese sistema


----------



## Dano (Jul 5, 2014)

Creo que un esquema vale mas que 1000 palabras.

Hay varias cosas de estos nuevos disenos que no me caen ni un poquito bien, pero eso da para discutirlo en otro lado.
A mas de uno se le va a caer el ídolo QSC.


----------



## 123456789oscar (Nov 22, 2015)

hola pappirrinme podrias informar cual es el nombre de este medidor de la pagina dx gracias por tu atencion


----------



## papirrin (Nov 22, 2015)

123456789oscar dijo:


> hola pappirrinme podrias informar cual es el nombre de este medidor de la pagina dx gracias por tu atencion


no entiendo la pregunta...

pero los aparatos que puse se llaman sensores de corriente AC no invasivo (digamos que coloquialmente)


----------



## 123456789oscar (Nov 22, 2015)

ya los encontré Papirrin gracias amigo por tu pronta respuesta   aquí dejo el modelo del modulo YQJ010504 Single Phase AC Current Sensor Module Active Output 5A


----------



## The Rookie (Dic 11, 2015)

ac overcurrent protection



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN3-ZZzAIP8&feature=youtu.be



Hola
********* saludos muy fácil de hacer uso de la protección de sobrecarga ACS 712 HALL SENSOR
********* módulo de coste módulo 3 $ trabaja hasta 30 amperios de corriente alterna corriente de disparo de alta corriente y baja
******* punto puede ser controlado por 2 preselecciones funciona 100%


----------



## The Rookie (Dic 11, 2015)

http://www.aliexpress.com/cp/dc-current-sensor-online-shopping.html


----------

